
Faking Git contributions - NicoJuicy
https://github.com/justicesuh/faking-contributions
======
fagnerbrack
If I am bored I would at least try to kill 2 birds with one stone and not to
reinvent the wheel:
[https://github.com/gelstudios/gitfiti](https://github.com/gelstudios/gitfiti)

------
NicoJuicy
Alternative :
[https://github.com/gelstudios/gitfiti](https://github.com/gelstudios/gitfiti)

------
hellwd
Great job :)

